# Safely remove TivoWebPlus



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Is there a safe way to remove TivoWebPlus from my HR10-250? I have 3 different TivoWebPlus folders. One in ptvupgrade a second folder inside that TivoWebPlus folder and a third in var/hack folder. Most of the TivoWebPlus tabs work but I get errors like "can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)" when searching What's On. I thought deleting most of these folders then doing a "clean" install might clean up my errors and allow hackman to run. I'm assuming Hackman will have a tab in TivoWebPlus but after an exhaustive search I'm unable to find any info how hackman starts only a screen shot of hackman running. Or are these errors common and I should just leave well enough alone?

UPDATE I found a thread from 2005

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=267070

with a pretty good explanation. I also found that my start up directory was the ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus so I switches to that directory then ./tivoweb console trying to load it now.


----------

